# Year End Player Assessment-Player Six: Michael Finley



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Michael Finley*​








64 GP, 64 GS​38.6 MPG 15.7 PPG 4.1 RPG 2.6 APG 42% FG​


​​​​those are some nice 20s-Dre​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> *Michael Finley*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a 20 says he doesn't spike it on that drive !


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Old man in decline, what else is there to say ?

Though his heart may be in it, his body is saying no... next year? Maybe we'll see a determined professional healed from an injury that was worse than we know. 

My grade (C) was based on a curve. If I did not consider what he has been to this team, it would be worse. Management shouldn't have these views, though...

...trade 'em if something comes along.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Michael Finley needs to be moved to the bench next year. He's a player that can't do what he used. Next year he needs to be the 7 or 8th man on this team because the Mavs have players that can do more. He needs to be only counted on for spot up shooting. A starting SG needs to be able to slash through the lane and get to the line. Also, play solid defense and get consistant rebounding. Finley can't do that anymore.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

D+ and he only gets the plus for the occasional good game. This was his worst season and mainly in part due to his injury, but he doesn't get any of my sympathy as he didn't make it known to begin with. Enjoy the bench next year Mr. Finley...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

He gets a C from me. He is not as explosive as he used to be so he needs to work on getting a consistent jumpshot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

In almost 39 minutes per game, I would expect more than 16 PPG out of a guy who is mainly known as a scorer. Plus, that 42% from the field and not many trips to the free throw also hurt.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> In almost 39 minutes per game, I would expect more than 16 PPG out of a guy who is mainly known as a scorer. Plus, that 42% from the field and not many trips to the free throw also hurt.


Don't we know it. :banghead: 

On a team that should make its living at the line, we have a guy who frustrates, because of what he used to be.

I sincerly hope that that ankle was the reason he couldn't drive, and that he gets his license back ASAP.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

+ he misses soo many shots and is a terrible defender. He also whines a bit

Would be much better for the team in a 25 minute per game role off the bench


----------

